# Wood Swap



## pyre (Sep 11, 2006)

My neighbor is moving and has given me all of his pecan wood that he had ready for smoking.  It is well-seasoned (probably at least 2 years) and has been kept dry.  It is also cut and split into what I consider the perfect size for medium sized off-set smokers.  

Now I'd love to get my hands on some apple or cherry wood.  I'd consider other kinds of wood if you got them, but I do not need any oak or hickory.

Anyone interested in trading?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Pyre,

You need to PM BassRat,  he said in another thread (green hickory) that he would like some pecan.  He is in Iowa, so the shipping should be minimal between you guys if he has access to the wood that you are wanting.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## doug123 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Pyre,

I have some cherry chunks. I wouldn't mind trying some pecan if you just wanted to trade a pound or two. I don't have a lot.


----------



## pyre (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok Doug.  I'll send you a PM and we can exchange addresses. 

I'll look for BassRat in the other thread and see if he's interested in trading too.

I have a lot of pecan (probably half a cord, much more than I'll use in 3 seasons.)


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd get in on some swapping too, if anyone is interested in any wood from the South Western Ozarks region of Missouri. Oak, Hickory, Silver Maple, Grape Vine, or what ever.


----------

